# Warding Off Writer's Block?



## newkidintown (Aug 6, 2012)

In specific, the kind based on the thought process that no one would want to read your work, your writing isn't good, etc., etc. I've found that (for me, at least) this seems to pop up about once every piece. Any tips?


----------



## Sam (Aug 6, 2012)

Stop believing in writer's block. 

Seriously, though, there are about 174,457 threads already on the forum about this, and the advice given in each of them is virtually identical. "Go for walk, watch TV, read book, just write, there is no such thing, et cetera". You won't find any magical cure, I can assure you, and if you're at all interested in writing, the end result is inevitable:

Sit down and write.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 6, 2012)

Every time that pops up for me (and it does), I write some more. And more. Because I've discovered that my own opinion doesn't really matter. I spent years fighting myself, saying all the things that you're saying, just to find out that I was in the minority of people that didn't like what I wrote. Once I stopped dogging on myself, and focused my energy on just finishing what I started, life was much easier. And more productive. Even if you _do_ find out that no one likes it, who cares? Do it for yourself Good luck, my friend.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds more like self-doubt to me. Have you ever written something that others have enjoyed? Do you have a serious reason for doubting yourself or are you just spinning your wheels and guessing at an ill-defined "problem"?

When I started my community paper, writing for the general public was something that was very new to me. I fretted over each issue and wondered if anyone was even reading my paper. Then I decided to tackle the problem of dozens and dozens of old tires littering the alleys and vacant lots (thanks to back-alley auto mechanics). I wrote a simple article describing the City's new bounty program on tires: Anyone dropping off old tires would receive 25¢ for each one. The day after my paper hit the streets, all of the tires disappeared! I didn't know if my writing was wonderful or not, but I did realize that it was effective. That gave me lots of confidence.

In my opinion, people want to read something that makes sense and tells a good story. If you can do that, then you shouldn't have any doubt in your abilities. Dump the self-doubt and keep writing. I don't think that everything that I write is great, but my love for writing doesn't allow me to stop. I find that I get better as I go along. So stop thinking about yourself so much—think about your readers and get back to writing!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 6, 2012)

I think that's why it's more important to write for yourself, first and foremost.  As long as it makes you happy, to hell with what anyone thinks, and moreover, to hell with that writer's block crap.  Have some fun.  Isn't that why we all started doing this job anyways?


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.writingforums.com/writer...nniversary-prize-challenge-7.html#post1546821


----------



## DrummerDude (Aug 6, 2012)

I know that this has been said at least a couple times, but it's very true; the best way to get better at writing is to write more. One thing that I've heard about it is if you find yourself not liking the end result of your work, don't let it discourage you: use it to fuel your efforts. The more you don't like what you have now, the more motivation you could have to revise it. 
     The other piece of advice that I have isn't really mine, but a familiar saying; an artist is his own worst critic". This just means that it's very hard to be objective about your work. If you want to know how you're doing ask a friend or family member to read over it for you. They can give you a more objective view of your writing and come close to what the average readers sees.
     I hope this helps!


----------



## TimK (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, newkidintown, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling that way. I've often run into inner head trash of this sort. As you know, it's a feeling that does not correspond with reality. I've been through it a hundred times before, and I can assure you: it has absolutely nothing to do with your writing or with you as a human being; it does not define you; it's simply something that you feel, like the post-revision blues. I know it's a cliché, but if you sit down and write, it will pass.

However, there are a number of things I've tried which I've found can help it to pass faster:


 *Relax.* Breathe deeply for a few minutes. Meditate or pray. Turn on some soft jazz or light classical. Pull the shades and light some scented candles. (Your mileage may vary.) Relaxation is the opposite of getting worked up, and worked up is what's powering the inner head trash.

 *Laugh,* because laughing is the opposite of feeling down. Personally, I read Dave Barry. Sometimes I read Janet Evanovich (a guilty pleasure—Please don't shoot me ). I also have a list of funny blogs that I can turn to, such as John Heald's Blog and Not Always Right.

 *Remind yourself of all the great things you've written that you're proud of.* Remind yourself of all the people who have raved about your writing, even if they did so only privately. I also sometimes listen to inspiring podcasts (my favorite is the Dave Ramsey Show) or read inspiring stories. There are people everywhere just like you who are working their plan and making progress or even succeeding in it, so it _is_ possible.

 *Practice short, timed writings.* Set a timer for 10 minutes, start it, and sit down and write. Do not worry about whether what you write is good or whether it sucks. If it sucks, you can always clean it up later. Just write as much as you can until the timer goes off. Then stop— not another word. Then take a short break (even if you feel like writing some more, and you probably will). I've found helps train my creative mind to get into writing mode when it's time to write, because the 10-minute limit imposes a sense of urgency, which tends to keep me from worrying about the inner head trash. (Yippee!)

 *Think about Twilight.* (Again, your mileage may vary.) Or at least this is what _I_ do to combat the feeling that no one would want to read my work. I tell myself that if Stephanie Meyer can make it— Sheesh! _I_ certainly can! All I have to do is to want it enough and to work hard enough at my goals. The bottom line here is that "good" writing is a matter of taste, which is why you have to write the same stuff you would love to read. Yeah, maybe my audience will never be as big as Stephanie Meyer's—at least I sincerely hope not—but that's a far cry from "_no one_ wants to read my work." I already know for a fact that's not true.

 *Find one concrete step you can take to make your next story more like something you would like to read.* That is, do one thing to make your writing "better." It's not so important _what_ tip or technique you try to add to your writer's toolbox, only that you're doing _something_ to push your skills toward the next level. By the way, you'll actually have to _finish_ that next piece, in order to see how well the technique worked.

 *Inject new meaning into the work.* Maybe God put you on Earth to communicate a message that no one else can communicate, and if you don't work at that goal, who else is going to? Again, it's not as important _what_ story you tell yourself about the importance of your work, as that you tell yourself _some_ story that describes to you how you see your work making a difference.


I know I've prattled on here a bit longer than I intended to, and I hope I didn't break any forum rules in the process (or at least not any serious ones). But I hope this gives you some ideas for dealing with those negative emotions that block you from pursuing your writing goals.

Keep writing!
-TimK


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 7, 2012)

newkidintown said:


> In specific, the kind based on the thought process that no one would want to read your work, your writing isn't good, etc., etc. I've found that (for me, at least) this seems to pop up about once every piece. Any tips?



To add to the already stellar advice given from the above users, I'd say that with any skill or craft, you will inevitably be bad at first. But the more you practice, the better you get.

Some of my favorite authors admitted in interviews that they used to write horribly, but they all followed the same approach: they kept at it. And of course self-doubt and uncertainties will plague you from time to time, but that's no excuse to stop trying.

Here's what I do: whenever I find myself questioning my abilities, or doubting my potential, I say to myself, "Oh yeah? We'll see about that!" And I make it my goal to prove to myself that I _can_ do it.

Use your insecurities as motivation. Prove them wrong. Make them eat their words.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 7, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Use your insecurities as motivation. Prove them wrong. Make them eat their words.



Never underestimate the power of anger and bitterness. My WIP was started out of spite. It's a great motivator


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2012)

The insecurity you describe is healthy for a writer -- if you use it to increase your motivation to get better at what you do.  I don't know of many writers who started out producing good, clean, effective stories without going through some serious growing pains.  It takes work to be a good writer, at least for most of us humans, and feeling that our writing isn't quite good enough motivates us to put in that work.  I'm not going to lie to you; there are times when I write a particular scene, or even just a phrase, and say to myself, "Damn, that's good!".  but then I look at the rest of the story, or book, and say, "Okay, smart-ass, why'd you screw up the rest of it?"


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 7, 2012)

Dodge, duck, weave, bob, or simply run in the other direction. You could write a message to yourself laying out the rules for avoiding writer's block...


----------



## philistine (Aug 7, 2012)

There are too many damn posts about writer's block. Someone should make a few poltergeist threads to balance it out.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 7, 2012)

philistine said:


> There are too many damn posts about writer's block. Someone should make a few poltergeist threads to balance it out.



We're only trying to help! 

Sure, go ahead and start some poltergeist threads—we'll try to help you, too.  :adoration:


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2012)

He has a point. There really _are _too many of these threads, and all of them have broached one key point. 

The words don't write themselves.


----------



## newkidintown (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your help!

And I'm sorry I apparrently added to the already large pile of topics like this; I forgot to check before posting, so I'll try to remember to do that from now on.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

I think we always need one writer's block thread at the top of the thread pile. It;s a common problem and as long as there's one with activity, lots of people will be getting help from it.

People like me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

Cadence said:


> I think we always need one writer's block thread at the top of the thread pile. It;s a common problem and as long as there's one with activity, lots of people will be getting help from it.



No, we really don't. 

For every thread on writer's block, someone else's thread is pushed down the list. That's not very fair.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

> For every thread on writer's block, someone else's thread is pushed down the list. That's not very fair.



That's true for every thread. If we post, other threads get moved down. This on will go to page two eventually.

When it does, people with writer's block won't see a solution so quickly on this forum. They don't want to go rooting through page two. So we get another for page one. The cycle repeats.

As they are all about the same problem, it does not really matter whose thread it is. It is about the solutions we give. As long as there is an active thread, people give more solutions.

So, either we make a sticky thread about it, or the cycle will naturally repeat. Either will help writers break through their blocks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

It doesn't make much sense to have a sticky thread, since 99% of answers given in any writer's block thread consist of the exact same thing.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

I've read ten answers I've never come across before in this thread. It's the same with the last thread I looked at.

Reading through this thread helped me break through a recent writer's block (see 'I have no idea what I'm doing' thread). If this thread hadn't been made, I might still be stuck.

There are many, many solutions to writer's block, and the more we share, the better. Any way that helps us do that can't be bad.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

The foremost solution to writer's block is to not believe in writer's block.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

You see? I'd never read that one before you posted it earlier. Thanks. However, I do believe that writer's block is a realsitic force. It's not a _thing_, but the cultimation of many emotions and issues faced by the mind that lead to difficulty when writing or general procrastination. It's the feelings you have to deal with, and not this 'wall' in your mind.

Two main reasons for 'block', I think, are dissatisfaction and lack of confidence. Basically, caring about opinions, be it your's (dissatisfaction) or others' (lack of confidence). The solution to that isn't being satisfied or confident. It's writing regardless, because you will always dip into one or the other at times. Confidence, however, is good to gain as a general feeling, nad can be held on to quite well. It's self satisfaction that catches many out.

As a Christian, it only lines up with the teachings of Christ. Don't care about _you _- care about other people! What do they think? They're reading it, after all.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

If you sit down to a laptop and have negative thoughts before you've even set your fingers on the keyboard, you will never write. In my opinion, people convince themselves they have writer's block because it's convenient to blame their lack of discipline on an illusory ailment. It takes the pressure off their shoulders. Without a word of a lie, I have never experienced any kind of 'block' when writing. I've experienced 'couldn't-be-a****' moments. I'm not going to blame those on writer's block, however, because I know it was just pure laziness on my behalf. 

Those who want it badly enough, write.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

I’d call it creative block. It doesn’t  mean you’re incapable of writing something, but for whatever reason -- whether it is substandard or not -- you believe it is. Of course, it’s a state of mind – just like stage fright or fear of heights or any kind of mental state that holds you back or keeps you from doing what you want to do. Doesn’t make it any less real. I do something creative for a living and I’ve experienced it. And I knew the work wasn't up to par. It meant I had no choice but to go with what I had and bull**** my way through it. It's rare -- no one has lost confidence in me and I haven't lost any business over it -- but I've seen others who weren't so lucky.

As far as my writing goes, I’ve had periods where nothing I write is up to my standards. Not even close. I can go back and review the efforts now and see that. I’ve pounded out pages of crap too and that didn’t work. I’m going through that now – I know why. I have lots of personal and family issues to deal with and whatever creative energy I have needs to go toward work. Writer’s block is as good a term for it as any. It sure as heck has nothing to do with lack of discipline.  I approach almost everything with professionalism -- almost to a fault. So it’s not about “couldn't-be-a****” or laziness.

To say writer’s block doesn’t exist, you’d have to make the leap that no writer has ever missed a deadline, turned in substandard work,  or quit writing altogether because of some inability to produce work up to his are his readers standards. I seriously doubt that’s the case.

I’m a ham and love to perform. My wife, on the other hand, has terrible stage fright. She has a lovely voice and when I do persuade her to sing in public with me, she stands way back and looks at the floor. Most times though, she just won’t do it. I don’t have stage fright, but it’s not because I refuse believe it exists. It just doesn’t affect me. I wouldn’t insult her by saying stage fright doesn’t exist or that she just needs to get out there and sing. I think it’s comparable to writers block in that it’s not necessarily rational, but that doesn’t make it any less real to someone who’s experiencing it.

How do I get over it? Well, I agree that it’s all about not giving up. I haven’t yet, and eventually it passes -- because I keep trying. But it doesn’t just go away by sitting down and writing. Are some people just lazy and need a convenient excuse? Sure. But not everyone is the same – so I try to avoid making assumptions about other people’s difficulties or state of mind. I don't think it’s a good way to go through life.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

I've never understood the notion of a creative block. What is this mysterious ailment, and do you think it will ever get easier if you don't tackle the root of the problem? Let's say an ordinary man wants to be able to run a mile in five minutes. His personal best, however, is over ten minutes. Will it improve if he watches TV? The only way he'll ever come near running a five-minute mile is if he takes himself to the track every day and whittles down that time until he's reached his goal. 

Point in fact: The more times you walk away from a computer when writer's block strikes, the harder it will become to sit down and write. Without realising, you'll have classically conditioned yourself to associate sitting down at your computer with the onset of writer's block.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2012)

Some writers use the _idea _of writer's block as a crutch to explain away why their new story never got finished, or why that book they've been writing (or planning to write) for five years is still only 30,000 words long.  "It was going real well, but then I got blocked."  They seem to think that the block is some physical obstruction, like Tony's cousin Louie the Bull came over and broke all their fingers, or something.

Every aspect of our lives have their cycles, no one is at the top of their game all the time.  Some people let the down-cycles define them, some refuse to.  That's why I don't accept the concept of Writer's Block -- to do so would be to say that there is something about my writing that is beyond my control and that's not the case.

Maybe I get Writer's Hurdle sometimes, but never Writer's Block.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam W said:


> I've never understood the notion of a creative block.



Bingo. You've made that clear time and again.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> Bingo. You've made that clear time and again.



And, again, you've avoided answering my question. Will writing ever get easier if, every time you come to a sticky period, you continually walk away?


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

I already answered that. And I said I keep coming back to it. Unfortunately, my time is limited – career, children, two ill parents. Very often, it’s not a good use of my time to “just write.” Do you need to know exactly how often I sit down to write and how long I stay at it? A rough answer would be the time I have available when I’ve done everything else I need to do. I do write something almost every day regardless. But some of us have other priorities. In fact, as I said, that’s one of reasons I have creative block. And it certainly doesn't "define me" in any way. There are too many other things I do and that I've accomplished.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 9, 2012)

Having read through this thread I now have writer's block. I'd never have read this if it wasn't right at the top, staring at me, Dammit!


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Not trying to argue, JosephB, but it sounds less like writer's/creative block and more like just having to prioritize your life. I think we all can recognize that there are times when we have to deal with RL issues rather than writing, and when RL issues drain us emotionally. But that's different, IMHO, than coming across a troublesome part of our writing and, instead of sweating through it, we wave the white flag of "writer's block". To go back to your earlier comment - how does one get over stage fright? By going on stage. How does one get over a fear of heights? By going to high places. How does one get over anything that irrationally keeps us from doing what we want to do? By doing it.


----------



## Baron (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam W: I have tried your method of 'just writing' to get past issues. It lead me to understand the term 'burnt out' much better.

I don't walk away, but I don't just write something. If I kept on writing regardless of anything, perhaps I would get better. But yesterday, I was burnt out. So now, when I find issues with continuing a WIP, I work out why. I don't just write on. It hurts to, to be perfectly honest. And I write because I love writing.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 9, 2012)

For the past five weeks I've been working on a short story, and struggling with it severely.

My word count passed 22,000 last week (I'm aiming for a 5,000 to 7,500 word story). The writing itself was good, but the story was not. I knew it was all wrong, and I was getting frustrated. I have the entire story planned out, but nothing was coming out right. A few days ago I threw everything out and I started all over again.

I would call this writer's block, or "creative block" as Joseph puts it. It does exist, and I can't blame it on not writing or a lack of discipline, because I'm definately trying--very hard.

Strangely enough, I believe trying too hard can also cause the problem.

Now I'm writing the story with pen and paper and trying not to stress out about it too much, and the process is going much smoother.

The creative process can be elusive sometimes. Like fishing, you can't always go plowing into the river and lunging at the fish with your bare hands. Sometimes you need a more relaxed approach. Ultimately I believe it depends on the individual--everyone has their own methods that work and their own balance of creativity and work that produces optimal output.

The trick is to find what yours is.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

> Strangely enough, I believe trying too hard can also cause the problem.



I concur, a thousand times over. My recent hell-hole I just crawled out of was caused by caring too much about how good my general plot was, because I wasn't happy with it in its simplest form. And I wanted to be better so bad, but never could make it better.

Now I have a better plot to work with, I'm trying less hard to make it work. It already does, in my mind.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Not trying to argue, JosephB, but it sounds less like writer's/creative block and more like just having to prioritize your life. I think we all can recognize that there are times when we have to deal with RL issues rather than writing, and when RL issues drain us emotionally. But that's different, IMHO, than coming across a troublesome part of our writing and, instead of sweating through it, we wave the white flag of "writer's block". To go back to your earlier comment - how does one get over stage fright? By going on stage. How does one get over a fear of heights? By going to high places. How does one get over anything that irrationally keeps us from doing what we want to do? By doing it.



What do you mean "having to prioritize your life?" It is prioritized. Don't make the assumption that writing or publishing a novel is the be-all-and-end-all for me at this point in my life. It isn't. And that's probably why I get blocked -- because I'm distracted by other priorities.

And how am I waving a white flag? How many times do I have to say I keep going back to it? It took four years and I have a lot of work to do yet, but I've finished a novel -- and I have a good collection of short stories that I'm proud of.

The thing I was taking issue with is Sam's idea that it has to do with laziness. That might be true for  some people, but it's not an issue with me.

Otherwise, I'm not going to try and explain myself further. You all aren't there when I'm writing. You don't see my output or have any sense of how I work. You have no idea how much "sweating through it" I've done. I'm simply saying that I've had frustrating, non-productive periods. I call it writers/creative block. So whatever.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

> I'm simply saying that I've had frustrating, non-productive periods.



For me, yesterday in a nutshell.

And 'just writing' only made it worse. 'Not writing and going on forum the next day for a bit of help' was more useful.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> What do you mean "having to prioritize your life?"



I think you misread me. I'm not saying you _need _to prioritize - obviously you do already. What I'm saying is that setting your priorities and having writing further down the list is not the same as writer's block. It's reality. And that's very different from writers who get to the sweat part of writing and give up, claiming writer's block.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> The thing I was taking issue with is Sam's idea that it has to do with laziness. That might be true for  some people, but it's not an issue with me.



Joe, please stop putting words in my mouth. This is what I said: 



> I've experienced 'couldn't-be-a****' moments. I'm not going to blame  those on writer's block, however, because I know it was just pure  laziness on my behalf.



Where did I say it was laziness on your behalf? I've had moments where I didn't feel like writing, but to blame them on anything other than my own laziness would be to suggest that they were the fault of something out of my control. That isn't true. People who sit down to write threads about writer's block are doing the very thing which they said they couldn't do: writing.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

> People who sit down to write threads about writer's block are doing the very thing which they said they couldn't do: writing.



Very good advice, I think. Just because you can't write what you want to write doesn't mean you can't write.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam W said:


> Where did I say it was laziness on your behalf?



You said it implicitly -- and I didn't say you were aiming it at me specifically. That you weren’t going to blame your laziness on writers block means you think writers block is about laziness. Nice try, though.



Sam W said:


> People who sit down to write threads about writer's block are doing the very thing which they said they couldn't do: writing.



Sure. And that's exactly the same as creative writing.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 9, 2012)

I think arguments like this do more harm to the forum than countless writer's block threads...


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I think you misread me. I'm not saying you _need _to prioritize - obviously you do already. What I'm saying is that setting your priorities and having writing further down the list is not the same as writer's block. It's reality. And that's very different from writers who get to the sweat part of writing and give up, claiming writer's block.



If you think it's not writers block and you want call it something else -- fantastic.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the problem here is two seperate things are being argued.

Sam and Shadow seem to be addressing "writer's block"--or not being able to put words on the page.

as compared to what Joseph is addressing: "creative block"--being able to put words on the page, but not being satisfied with the quality.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 9, 2012)

I think there really should be something better for people to do other than argue about why people are or are not writing. 

Somebody please bring God into this. At least those pointless arguments have entertainment value.


----------



## Baron (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I think there really should be something better for people to do other than argue about why people are or are not writing.
> 
> Somebody please bring God into this. At least those pointless arguments have entertainment value.



We aim to please 

Writers' block happens because Satan makes out with your muse.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I think there really should be something better for people to do...



Outside the creative areas you could probably say that about 90% of what goes on here.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 9, 2012)

Baron said:


> We aim to please
> 
> Writers' block happens because Satan makes out with your muse.



The dirty whore! I knew something was up when she kept trying to get me to write fanfic and harlequin novels.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2012)

We are quibbling over words here -- writer's block, or creative block? decision at 11! -- and I think we can agree that sometimes many of us get linguistically, stylisticlly, or plotisticlly constipated.

The reason I preach that there's no such thing as writer's block is because too many young writers run into rough spots, assume it's a block, and stop writing to wait for some puffy, fluffy, mystical muse to be their creative laxative.  That's not going happen.

As I read through this thread -- and I believe that these block threads are good, because they expose new writers to various opinions regarding the problem -- I see that despite our differences in opinion about the nature of the disease, everyone is talking about how they write their way out of it.  Joe hasn't stopped writing, Kyle is still scribbling along, and Cadence is working through his "hell hole".  That's the point I try to make in these threads about writers block; our work may be to create a fictional world, but it happens in the real world, and in the real world problems don't go away by ignoring them.

Oh, shoot!  My wisdom meter just dropped to zero . . . time for a refill.  Anybody got a cork screw?


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

I’d reply, but Tia says I’ve got better things to do. She’s right -- I just bought a new yo-yo and I need to break it in.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 9, 2012)

Terry D said:


> some puffy, fluffy, mystical muse to be their creative laxative.



LOL! That's pretty much how mine comes out. All over the screen and keyboard. It's only the corn count that varies.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 9, 2012)

Terry D said:


> … The reason I preach that there's no such thing as writer's block is because too many young writers run into rough spots, assume it's a block, and stop writing to wait for some puffy, fluffy, mystical muse to be their creative laxative.  That's not going happen. …



Most of us are adults here, and there's really no need for preaching. If writer's block exists for someone is some kind of form, then that's his or her reality. There's no need to argue whether it really exists. The important thing is to find a way to deal with it.

On another board, someone asked if there was really such a thing as "perfect pitch." When I said that I had it, people jumped all over me because they didn't think that someone could identify a musical note out of context, away from a musical instrument. That was so ridiculous. We're not all going to have the same experiences or possess the same abilities. I think that those of us who are willing to help other writers with their perceived problems should be able to do so without beating back those who rush forward to say that such problems don't exist.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I’d reply, but Tia says I’ve got better things to do. She’s right -- I just bought a new yo-yo and I need to break it in.


I think you've just proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that you really don't have better things to do. I stand corrected.


----------



## Jon M (Aug 9, 2012)

Having a serious case of painter's block, guys. Just FYI.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I think you've just proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that you really don't have better things to do. I stand corrected.



If you could see some of the tricks I can do, you'd probably reevaluate. Maybe I'll post some of them on youtube.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 9, 2012)

Ha ha


----------



## Jamie (Aug 9, 2012)

I read through the thread again, now I've got toilet block.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Jon M said:


> Having a serious case of painter's block, guys. Just FYI.



If your paintings are nonobjective or conceptual on any level, that's perfectly possible. Artists have been known to hit a wall -- some repeat themselves, some try to move on but can't match their success or create something people want. It happens all the time. Doesn't mean they can't pick up a brush and apply paint to a canvas, of course.


----------



## Potty (Aug 9, 2012)

JosephB said:


> Doesn't mean they can't pick up a brush and apply paint to a canvas, of course.



Or words to paper... hark at me.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

Potty said:


> Or words to paper... hark at me.



With a brush? That would be kind of time consuming. And waste of paper too, I bet.


----------



## Jessi (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone may have said this already, but I will reiterate. 
Here's how I've learned to deal with so-called "writer's block": write anything and I mean ANYTHING. Write down how you hate being stuck, go on a tangent, write why you think your stuck, and eventually you'll get something you can use. I've typed "I hate this non sense" so often one time it was preferable to work on my stories than continue. 
Or work on something else. Have another idea for a story or poem (or whatever suits your fancy)? Work on that. When you get annoyed with the second one, the first one seems easier. 

Just a few helpful tips from your truly. <3


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> Most of us are adults here, and there's really no need for preaching. If writer's block exists for someone is some kind of form, then that's his or her reality. There's no need to argue whether it really exists. The important thing is to find a way to deal with it.
> 
> On another board, someone asked if there was really such a thing as "perfect pitch." When I said that I had it, people jumped all over me because they didn't think that someone could identify a musical note out of context, away from a musical instrument. That was so ridiculous. We're not all going to have the same experiences or possess the same abilities. I think that those of us who are willing to help other writers with their perceived problems should be able to do so without beating back those who rush forward to say that such problems don't exist.



You seem to be implying that I'm not willing to help other writers with their problems.  There are many ways to "help" someone with a perceived problem, including showing them that many writers treat periods of low creativity, low motivation, and low output as something best worked through rather than as some terrible disease needing bed-rest and house-calls from a muse.  While it's true that most who come here are adults, it's also true that most are new, or very inexperienced, writers looking to learn, and I'd be doing a disservice to them if I didn't share my opinion of the problem they ask about.

The truth is, someone who comes here looking for a solution to their 'writer's block' is going to come up with their own resolution.  If someone believes that they can't spit out a decent phrase until they've taken a vacation to Bermuda, then that's what they will need to do.  If they think it's a matter of inspiration and motivation, then they will wait to be inspired and motivated.  But there are many who may come to believe that the solution is within themselves, that they need to figure out how to tap into the reserves of 'writer stuff' many of us believe we all have.  How is it necessary to "beat back" that alternate opinion?


----------

